# Gibson Explorer Measurements



## Chellee Guitars (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm beginning to spec out a seven string Explorer and I need some help.

Does anyone have an actual Gibson Explorer that they would be willing to take some measurements of for me? I know that there has been some interest in seven and perhaps even eight string explorers and I've wanted to build one for years. I want to get to it, but I sold mine a decade ago. If anyone wants to help let me know. I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## jufob (Jul 20, 2007)

I just measured my mid 80's Gibson Explorer with a seamstress tape measure & guessing where the middle of curves are and going clockwise... btm left corner to top left corner 17 1/2"; 
left corner to top mid-waist 14"
top mid-waist to top right corner(curve) 5"
top right corner(curve) to neck/body glue line 3 3/8"
btm right neck/body glue line to right inside mid curve 1 1/8"
right inside mid-curve to btm right corner 5 1/2"
btm right corner to btm mid-waist 9 1/2"
btm mid-waist to btm left corner 7"
body thickness 1 9/16"
I hope this helps and happy to try to help a craftsman if I can.


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Jul 21, 2007)

Perfect! Exactly what I needed. Thanks a million! When I get something cut up I'll post pics.


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 22, 2007)

damn you. i wanted to do that eons ago. sadly didnt have much cash.


good luck thou.


----------

